# ka24e-ka24de swap



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

whats all needed to do the ka24e to ka24de swap thanks


----------



## richfig (May 13, 2006)

what would it take to swap a 2jzgtte into my 350z?


----------



## richfig (May 13, 2006)

in mind i have an AT 350 and I was looking to swap the AT 2jzgtte


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

what i'm pretty much getting at is does anything need to be changed little things like I think you need to more power steering stuff like that do you need ka24de throttle cables?? things like that


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

richfig said:


> in mind i have an AT 350 and I was looking to swap the AT 2jzgtte


why are you asking in this section?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

lol......?


----------

